# Is spotting on 9dp5dt normal?



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Omg! I've just started spotting! Surely day 9dp5dt is too late for spotting? 

Oh no!! Please someone tell me this is normal?


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

I recently (well, 9 months ago now) gave birth to a perfectly healthy baby girl. During most of the first trimester I was spotting or bleeding! I had what probably was implantation spotting on 8-9dp3dt, just some pink discharge when wiping. Then from 4 weeks and onwards I bled brown and red at least a couple of times per week - was going mad, and in and out of the emergency room. But all was well. Apparently it is quite common to spot, especially if you've undergone an IVF or similar treatment. In my case it might have been due to a vanishing twin, who knows.

So no, 9dp5dt is not too late for spotting. Hopefully everything is just fine!


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Super trouper 81

I am soooo happy that u have replied with positivity! Ur story has given me a little glimpse of hope!! 

Thank you so so much and congratulations on the birth of ur baby! Xxx


----------



## Babybless (Feb 4, 2013)

i noticed mild bleeding - reddish 11 days post transfer... 
1st IVF - looks like all over now... had some abdominal cramps and back pain too..!


----------



## Dreamingbaby (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm 6 days post transfer and although I had light pink brown spotting yesterday. Today I have had really bad cramps and light red bleeding all day. It's not looking good for us.


----------

